# NZ Chinesischer Makropode Macropodus ocellatus



## Uwe.SH (12. Okt. 2014)

Hallo
Meine späten NZ aus diesem Jahr, noch etwas grau.
Aber gut im Futter, die Jungfische bekommen nur Lebendfutter.
0.0 NZ und 1.0 adult

Einen schönen Sonntag
Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Okt. 2014)

Läst du einige im Teich?

Wie tief ist der ?


----------



## Uwe.SH (12. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Totto

Die Fische ( alle) werden, in einem Seerosenbecken überwintern.
Das zirka 190x 120x 1m Tief ist.

Im Frühjahr kommen die Fische, in einen kleinen flachen Teich.

LG Uwe


----------



## ghoul09 (14. Okt. 2014)

Hi,
Das ist ja toll, ich habe ein Trio im Aquarium gehalten. Die sollten sich dieses Jahr im Teich ansiedeln, jedoch sind mir ein Männchen und ein Weibchen verstorben. Das letzte Weibchen wohnt nun weiterhin im Becken. Ich hoffe dass ich vielleicht nächstes Jahr wieder an welche rankomme um die "auszuwildern". Sind für mich auch die schönsten Makropoden  (Ich halte noch in Aquarien Rotrückenmakropoden die aber leider nicht Winterhart sind)
VG


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Jan. 2015)

Uwe, hast du nicht mal ein schönes Foto von deinen Rundschwanzmakropode.
Da wurde im Lexikon ein Beitrag zu erstellt nur ist noch kein Foto dabei.


----------



## Uwe.SH (2. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Thorsten

Klar ich werde im Frühjahr, mal Fotos machen.
Zurzeit sind sie im Teich, und halten Winterschlaf.

LG Uwe


----------



## Erich Willems (11. März 2015)

Hallo Uwe,

meine sind da wohl etwas weniger schläfrig.
Die halten keinen (durchgehenden) "Winterschlaf".
Die kann ich auch im Winter schwimmen sehen.
Fotografieren ist da allerdings wirklich schlecht, vor allem durch Eis hindurch .

Tschüss
Erich


----------



## Tottoabs (11. März 2015)

Erich Willems schrieb:


> meine sind da wohl etwas weniger schläfrig.


Hallo Erich.

Denke wir sollten uns in diesem Beitrag weiter über die schönen Labyrinther auslassen. Nicht bei den Nordamerikanern.

Der Gladius hat auch einen in dem Avatar Bild. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/data/avatars/l/30/30899.jpg?1392546933

Hast du mal Typenbilder von deinen Stämmen oder sind die kaum zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Uwe.SH (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo Thorsten und Erich

Bei mir haben alle M.ocellatus den Winter gut überstanden.
Und auch der Nachwuchs schaut gut aus.
(Bilder folgen wenn das Wetter, besser ist Regen Wind und 10 C)

@ ghoul09 ich könnte NZ abgeben

Einen schönen Sonntag
Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Mai 2015)

Interesse hätte ich auch aber du wohnst ja so weit weg.


Mal schauen ob meine Shiner dieses Jahr was veranstalten und ich dann für den Winter ein Becken für die Jungen benötige.

Vielleicht fahre ich aber zu einem Treffen nach Noer vom 09.07-12.07.2015 in Hedwigholzfelsen....mal schaun.


----------



## Uwe.SH (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo Thorsten

Mal schauen ein Versand wäre ja auch möglich.
Hier mal ein Bild von Heute, leider nur mit dem Handy und einer Algenblüte.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Mai 2015)

Schöne Tiere.


----------



## Uwe.SH (10. Mai 2015)

Danke es gibt noch mal bessere Bilder, mit der Kamera und bei klarem Wasser


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Mai 2015)

Deine Fische, hast du die eigentlich einfach aus dem Zoohandel und dann probiert ob es Winterharte sind oder kommen die schon aus Teichnachzuchten?


----------



## Uwe.SH (10. Mai 2015)

Es sind NZ von Stefan Iselmann IGL, ich wuste das man sie im Freiland halten kann.


----------



## Uwe.SH (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo
Hier einer von der NZ 2014 ca. 4 cm

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juni 2015)

Tja, ich durchstöbere alle Zoohandlungen in der Ecke ob ich nicht irgendwo noch ein Pärchen auftreiben kann.


----------



## Uwe.SH (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Hier eins vom So. 1.0 Macropodus ocellatus

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Uwe.SH (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Hier ein kleines Video.



LG Uwe


----------



## Uwe.SH (18. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Hier noch ein paar bessere Bilder

Bild 1und 2 ( 1.0) 3-4 (0.1) 5 eine NZ 0.0 aus 2014

LG Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juli 2015)

Du hast da wirklich schöne Tiere.


----------



## Uwe.SH (12. Sep. 2015)

Hallo
Leider gab es erst spät, ende August wieder eine NZ, von einem paar.
Ein paar von den großen habe ich auch lange nicht gesehen.
Von der NZ aus 2014 sehe ich immer nur noch sechs Stück.
Zwei Weibchen und vier Männchen, kann sein das ich den Rest nur nicht sehe.

LG Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Sep. 2015)

Wie alt werden __ Macropoden? Die Betta werden ja nicht so alt. Meine mein ältester Smaraktina Bock hat mal 3 bis 4 Jahre geschafft. Vielleicht solltest ein paar von den spähten Nachzuchten ins Aquarium packen....ich würde es tun.

Bin gerade in einer Gärtnerei über ein paar Goldelritzen gestolpert. Stand was dran von 2 Euro und 30% wegen Winter. Ich weiß, welche Gewinnspannen normal auf so Fischen drauf muss, habe in meiner Jugend auch mal in einer Zoohandlung ausgeholfen bzw. Im Studium ab und zu von Großhandel die Fische abgeholt und mit in die Zoohandlung gebracht. Bzw. meine Nachtzuchten verkauft.
Schnell durch gezählt, 16 Stück. 10 Euro geboten......da hat der Mann dann bisschen rumgetippt mit dem Taschenrechner und wollte es nicht, bzw wollte etwas mehr. Also, dann eben nicht war mein Gedanke zu den Goldelritzen....die sollen sich ja auch so derbe vermehren...... Dann habe ich von den Shinern erzählt und eigentlich will ich die ja nach züchten....hat sich im Teich aber nix ergeben. Also ich habe keine Jungen gesehen. Gefischelt haben Sie mehrfach. Junge hätte ich über den Winter ins Aquarium gepackt. Nett geschnackt mit dem Mann. Dann haben wir noch festgestellt, dass wir uns aus einem anderen Aquarienladen aus der Nachbarstadt noch vor 10-20 Jahren kennen. Den Laden gib es schon lange nicht mehr. Da sind von mir zu der Zeit auch Nachzuchten gelandet. Nettes Gespräch.


Kannst dir schon Denken.... er sie mir dann für 10 Euro mitgegeben und hat jetzt für den Winter ein Kaltwasserbecken mehr leer.


----------



## Uwe.SH (13. Sep. 2015)

Moin Thorsten

Ein schöner Einkauf, wie alt die werden kann ich auch nicht genau sagen.
Im Freiland sicher älter wie im Aquarium, durch die Winterruhe.
Außer man hat einen richtig kalten Keller, wo das Wasser 4-5 C hat.

Bei den Shinern ist bei mir auch nichts, an NZ zu sehen.
Die __ Macropoden züchten ich im nächsten Jahr, gezielt in zwei
großen Regentonnen nach.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## ingo 66 (27. Sep. 2015)

Hi,
meines Wissens werden die macro's auch nur um die fünf Jahre.In diesem Alter züchten die dann aber nicht mehr.
Meine Rainbowshiner haben dieses Jahr auch ne Macke gehabt.
Sollten die doch eigentlich im Frühjahr so richtig loslegen hat's diesmal erst im August(!)geklappt.
Nun kann ich die Meute von ca.250 Stück natürlich übern Winter nicht im Teich lassen.....ein winziges Hälterungsproblem!

Grüße


----------



## ingo 66 (27. Sep. 2015)

Hi,
meines Wissens werden die macro's auch nur um die fünf Jahre.In diesem Alter züchten die dann aber nicht mehr.
Meine Rainbowshiner haben dieses Jahr auch ne Macke gehabt.
Sollten die doch eigentlich im Frühjahr so richtig loslegen hat's diesmal erst im August(!)geklappt.
Nun kann ich die Meute von ca.250 Stück natürlich übern Winter nicht im Teich lassen.....ein winziges Hälterungsproblem!

Grüße


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Sep. 2015)

ingo 66 schrieb:


> Nun kann ich die Meute von ca.250 Stück natürlich übern Winter nicht im Teich lassen.....ein winziges Hälterungsproblem!


Hätte noch ein 200 L Becken zu verkaufen 

bringst mir mir 100 Junge rüber und ich packe die das Becken in den Kofferraum


----------



## Uwe.SH (30. Sep. 2015)

Hallo

Ingo Glückwunsch zur NZ.

Ich habe Gestern das Becken der macros gesäubert, Wasser und alles andere raus da. Keine spur von dem zweiten großen paar.
Von der NZ aus 2014 sind noch acht Fische über, einen hatte ich erlöst im Sommer.
Fehlt also keiner, und das andere adulte paar ist auch noch da.

Bei einem kleinen Macro fehlt fast die ganze Schwanzflosse.
Kann der Übeltäter ein großer Frosch gewesen sein? oder eine __ Ringelnatter die ich gesehen habe?
Zur Sicherheit hat das Seerosenbecken nun eine Abdeckung bekommen.
Frosch und __ Schlangen sicher.

@ Thorsten ich werde im Frühjahr, gezielt mit dem altem paar nachzüchten.
Und mal schauen das ich mit der NZ, auch ende Juni schon züchten kann.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## ingo 66 (30. Sep. 2015)

Hi Totto,
lol....am Becken haben wir keinen Mangel nur an Stellplatz....!

Hi Uwe,
hast schonmal gezielt gezogen?
Ist eigentlich nicht so kpmpliziert,Problem ist bei Teichhaltung nur das Schaumnest zu finden.
Macro's bauen nur recht kleine und unauffällige Nester.
Ich hab die Nester nach zwei drei Tagen immer komplett in ein 10l Becken gepackt.
Einige Schwimmpflanzen und n'bissl Blubber-schon passt das.
Brauchst aber Infusorien denn die Larven sind recht klein,wachsen bei guten Futter aber recht zügig.

Grüße


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Tja, ich durchstöbere alle Zoohandlungen in der Ecke ob ich nicht irgendwo noch ein Pärchen auftreiben kann.



Also bis jetzt nix. 

Was machen eure ?


----------



## Gladius (8. Sep. 2016)

Lothar Hermann (Zierfischzucht) in Horka bei Niesky hat immer welche und versendet auch.

Gruesse


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Sep. 2016)

Gladius schrieb:


> Lothar Hermann (Zierfischzucht) in Horka bei Niesky hat immer welche und versendet auch.
> 
> Gruesse


--- z.Z. nicht im Bestand vorhanden sagt die Internettseite


----------



## Gladius (8. Sep. 2016)

Das Datum der Stocklist ist 2013. Einfach mal anrufen. Er hat die __ Macropoden bestimmt da.


----------



## ingo 66 (11. Sep. 2016)

Moin,meines Wissens hat Hermann immer welche da.

Gruesse


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Sep. 2016)

ingo 66 schrieb:


> Moin,meines Wissens hat Hermann immer welche da.
> 
> Gruesse



Danke zu der Info, jetzt ist leider zu spät........  


Nun muss der Obere erst raus zum Platzschaffen.
 Bessere Bilder unter Koi 2016 ... hier geht es um __ Macropoden.


----------



## Uwe.SH (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo

Aktuelle Bilder von Anfang Mai 2017

Gr. Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Juni 2017)

Schön. Und auch wieder Jungtiere ?


----------



## Uwe.SH (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo Thorsten

Ich hatte 2016 ein paar kleine, ich habe die aber in diesem Jahr noch nicht gesehen.
Mal schauen ich berichte, wenn ich was sehe gibt dann auch wieder Bilder

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Dez. 2017)

Meine neu erworbene Macropodus ocellatus.

Erworben über E-Baykleinanzeigen als Rundschwanzmakropode (Macropodus ocellatus) Hongkong Neon. 
Jetzt muss ich die nur noch durch den Winter bringen.
Anbei ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Nov. 2021)

Hi Uwe,

jetzt bin ich durch puren Zufall mal wieder auf den "alten" Beitrag gestoßen. Wußte doch das es noch irgendwo in den Forumstiefen verschollen mal was über __ Rundschwanzmacropode im Gartenteich gab  .

Hälst Du noch welche? Wenn ja sind wir z.Z. hier 5 aktuelle Halter von Macropodus ocellatus

Ich und Thorsten sind Ende Oktober ja auch in bzw. wieder in Besitz von M. ocellatus Nachwuchs gekommen - vom Kollegen Macropode (Thorstens obrigen waren im Teich 2018 nicht über den Winter gekommen da wohl laut seiner Aussage scheinbar eine der wärmebedürftigeren Fundortformen gewesen). Meine 28 Jungtiere dümpeln mit ihren 2 - 2,5cm nun erst Mal im ungeheizten Becken rum und dürfen den Winter über nach was wachsen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Nov. 2021)

Bei mir 5 im Warmwasser und 2 kleine in Kugelwasservase Zimmertemperatur) und weitere 6 im Reisfischbecken bei 16 bis 20 °C


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Nov. 2021)

Hi Thorsten,

meine sind schon ein ganzes Stück gewachsen und kräftiger geworden. Bei den größten sind nun auch männliche Merkmale festzustellen. Jürgen sagte ja das das Geschlechtsverhältnis bei seinen Teichnachkommen im allgemeinen recht ausgeglichen ist. Das scheint hinzukommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Erich Willems (25. Nov. 2021)

Hallo Frank,

keine Ahnung ob du mich mitgezählt hast
aber bei mir gibt natürlich wie seit Jahren weiterhin Rundschwanzmakropoden in den Teich .
Die individuenstärkste Gruppe sind die
TropicWater, oder wie sie hier und anderswo meist genannt werden die Honkong-Neon
Siehe Bestandseintrag: Bestand/3130

N Video vom Brutaisonstart 2020 ist ganz nett geworden und gibt nen recht guten Eindruck der Tiere in den Teichen:
Start: Brutsaison 2020
Von diesem Jahr hab ich leider keine Bilder/Filmchen.

Ahh, nee doch von April 2021 hab ich noch was gefunden:
Rundschwanzmakropoden, Kardinälchen und einem Flusskrebsjährling
Alle meine Rundschwanzmakropoden sind immer draußen in den Teichen,
ob Sommers oder Wintesr bei geschlossener Eisdecke.
Keine Technik wie Eisfreihaltung, Umwälzung und auch keine aktive Fütterung.
Sie leben mit dem was das Wetter bietet und sich als Nahrung von selbst zur Verfügung stellt.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 25. Nov. 2021

Ach noch vergessen:
Die Teiche waren von Montag bis Mittwoch vollständig unter geschlossener Eisdecke.
Heute sind sie wieder wässrig geworden und jetzt frieren sie wieder langsam zu.
Wassertemperaturen:
Oberfläche in a. 15 cm Tiefe: 2.5°C +/- 1°C
Tiefenwasser: 4°C +/-1°C


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Nov. 2021)

Hi Erich,

ich hoffe meine im Teich auch mal so gut beim Paarungsgeschehen beobachten zu können, da der Teich mit 134qm2 Wasseroberfläche ja doch was unübersichtlicher zumal die übriggelassenen Seerosen ja bis auf die "__ Marliacea Chromatella" und 2 "__ Rosennymphe" meterweit vom Teichrand weg sitzen. Aber vieleicht nutzen sie ja auch die Blutaugengespinnste am Rande in der Flachwasserzone 

MfG Frank


----------



## Erich Willems (25. Nov. 2021)

Na Frank, 
dass kannste ja beeinflusssen:
Setze einfach in der Uferflachwasserzone ein paar flutenden Wasserpflanzen.
Dann gibts in deiner Nähe auch Brutreviere.

Aber bei der wunderbaren Teichgröße kannst du doch einfach nen Taucheranzug anziehen und sie direkt in ihrem Reich beobachten .


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Nov. 2021)

Erich Willems schrieb:


> TropicWater, oder wie sie hier und anderswo meist genannt werden die Honkong-Neon


Tach Erich,
von meinen "Honkong-Neon" früher, ist keiner duch den Winter gegangen.

Erst meinte ich noch im Frühjahr einen gesehen zu haben....war aber wohl nix.








						Fischarten Nordamerikas für den Gartenteich
					

Wäre noch spannend zu erfahren, wie die  6 aus dem Teich durch den winter kommen/gekommen sind.  Tschüss  Erich




					www.hobby-gartenteich.de
				




Jetzt habe ich die Geschwister von Frank.
Vielleicht könner wir, wenn Sie  größer sind, ein paar Bilder einstellen und du hast dann einen Tipp, welcher Stamm das ist.


----------



## Erich Willems (25. Nov. 2021)

Frank hat seine von Jürgen Bork, richtig?
Wenn dem so ist,
dann sind das etwa F5 eines AquariumGlaser-Imports von 2016.
Von diesen hat Charly Demant einige Jungtiere 2017 an Jürgen Bork gegeben.
Die Tiere wurden von AqGlaser über den Exportort Hongkong bezogen.

Siehe auch:
https://erabo.de/aqua/Bestand/all/4863
bzgl der genauen Weitergabehistorie.

Ps.
Wenn ihr nix dagegen habt, würde ich also euch zwei auch als Halter dieser Linie in meiner Bestandsliste aufnehmen.


----------



## Erich Willems (26. Nov. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Thorstens obrigen waren im Teich 2018 nicht über den Winter gekommen da wohl laut seiner Aussage scheinbar eine der wärmebedürftigeren Fundortformen gewesen





Tottoabs schrieb:


> Tach Erich,
> von meinen "Honkong-Neon" früher, ist keiner duch den Winter gegangen


Ikke weiß, Thorsten, dass die von Günter als "Honkong Neon" verteilten TropicWater2014 bei dir alle ausgestorben sind.
Hab damals ja deinen Bestandseintrag bei mir entsprechend angepasst.

Damit bist du übrigens nicht alleine, siehe:
https://erabo.de/aqua/Bestand/all/3862

Aber wie bisher immer, wenn ich im Laufe meiner Rundschwanzmakropodenhaltung gesagt bekommen hatte, dass bei irgendwem die Tiere gestorben seien, weil es ihnen zu kalt gewesen sein sollte und ich dann nachgeprüft habe, was das für eine Linie genau war, stellte sich heraus, dass sie bei mir oder anderen vollkommen problemlos ganzjährig auch unter Eis zurechtgekommen sind.

Im IGL-Forum gab es von einem Forumsteilnehmer mal ein solche Aussage, weil ihm alle seine (Jung)-Tiere während der versuchten geführten Kaltüberwinterung gestorben sind.
Da hatte ich mir dann tatsächlich die Mühe gemacht, mit seiner Hilfe exakt die Herkunftslinie seiner Tiere und deren Haltungshistorie zu bestimmen. Das war erfolgreich und landete dann bei dem Ergebnis, dass seine sogenannten wärmebedürftigeren Tiere aus der selben Linie stammten, die ich damals bereist seit Jahren durchgehend im Gartenteich hatte und die bereits vor mir aus einer reinen vieljährigen ganzjährigen Gartenteichhistorie stammen,
also die Standardannahme: Wärmebedürftiger schlicht nicht stimmen konnte. 

Genaugenommen kenne ich bisher keine einzige in Deutschland gehaltene Linie die der Prüfung dieser Wärembedürftiger-Aussage bzgl. Winter für Rundschwanzmakropoden standgehalten hätte.

Was bei Rundschanzmakropoden die Erfahrung liefert ist z.B.:
- Warme Adult-Überwinterung: 
- - Die Tiere werden kurzlebig, schaffen in derfolgenden Brutsaison wenn überhaupt oft nur noch eine erfolgreiche Brut
- - Die Vitalität sinkt, die Tiere werden hinfälliger, Kankheitsanfälliger, sterben oft bereits zum Ender der folgenden Brutsaison
- geführte Kühl-Überwinterung adulter:
- - oft hohe Sterberaten, ich denke, dass diese dann mit der Überwinterungsvorstellung des Menschen zusammenhängen: 10°C - 15°C, relativ dunkel, keine Nahrung. Das sind Temperaturen, bei denen meine im Teich immer recht aktiv sind, also definitiv Nahrung benötigen. In geführter Überwinterung (Aquarium, Bottich,..) denke ich stellt das einstellen bis Diatfüttern eine unnötig überfordernde Notsituation für diese Tiere dar.

Ich hab grad nochmal in meinen Einträgen bei den ausgestorbenen Beständen der TropicWater nachgeschaut:
Bei allen war notiert geführte kühle Überwinterung oder gar warme Überwinterung.

Auch bei dem Züchter, von dem du die deinen bezogen hattest, sind sie letztlich ausgestorben.
Seine Mitteilung an mich: labil in den geführten Überwinterung  (kühl unter 15°C), was letztlich zum Aussterben der Brutpaare geführt hat.

Bei mir sind sie aktuell im Teich die individuenzahlreichste Gruppe und weder labil noch bei den aktuellen Wassertemperaturen von ~6°C passiv.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Nov. 2021)

Tja, die Teichtiere hätten durchgehend fressen können.
Die Aquarientiere hatten es vielleich zu warm oder haben sich sonst was eingefangen.
Futter gab es immer.

Viellleich hatte ich eine Libellenlarventruppe, welche die Tiere zum Fressen gern hat.

Möglicherweise hatten die Fische auch irgend eine Krankheit.

Ich habe meine neuen Tiere aufgeteilt. 
Mal schauen ob ich da im Sommer dann Jungfische bekommen kann.


----------



## Erich Willems (26. Nov. 2021)

Du hattest ja auch damals deine Tiere aufgeteilt. Die meisten waren ja nicht im Teich bei der 1. Überwinterung.
Was ging es denn denen, wann/wo sind denn die endgültig verschwunden?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Nov. 2021)

Erich Willems schrieb:


> Frank hat seine von Jürgen Bork, richtig?
> Wenn dem so ist,
> dann sind das etwa F5 eines AquariumGlaser-Imports von 2016.
> Von diesen hat Charly Demant einige Jungtiere 2017 an Jürgen Bork gegeben.
> Die Tiere wurden von AqGlaser über den Exportort Hongkong bezogen.



Hi Erich,

jepp, in Korbach bei Jürgen Bork (Macropodus) haben ich und Thorsten uns im Oktober die Jungfische geholt

jetzt machste aber einem doch etwas Angst mit der Überwinterung der Kleinen, ich weiß zwar das ne zu warme Überwinterung von Kaltwasserarten deren Leben merklich verkürzt, das es bei Makropoden dann aber doch so heftig sein kann
Ich glaube die Tage, wenn dort gestrichen wurde, sollte ich dann das 160l Becken doch noch mal ablassen und runter in den Eingangsflur meiner Wohnung transportieren. Da käme ich wenigsten dann auch runter auf 10 -12-15 Grad (ev. auch noch weniger) - in nem Flur brauchts ja keine kuschelige Wärme von der Heizung und wenn die Lütten bei so Temperaturen dann auch noch weiterhin fressen

MfG Frank


----------



## Erich Willems (26. Nov. 2021)

Jo, dann hab ich ja den Wunsch, zu klären was das für ne Linie ist, korrekt erfüllt .
Unter dem Link oben kannst du übrigens nachverfolgen welchen Halterweg die von 2016 an bis zu euch genommen haben 

Ich weiß ja nicht wie groß die "Kleinen" wirklich sind, du hattest 2.5cm geschrieben. Standardlänge oder Gesamtlänge?
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es noch kleine also juvenile sind, 
dann würde ich außer, dass ich sie nicht heizen würde regelmäßig alle paar Tage nen Partiellen Wasserwechsel machen, damit sie wenigstens nicht bei konstanter Zimmertemperatur verbringen.
Ich glaube Juvenile kann man so ganz gut ohne reguläre Überwinterung ins Frühjahr bringen. So hhate ich es mal gemacht, mit Juvenilen, weil ich sie im Aquarium genauer beobachten wollte.
(Obige Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf die Überwinterung von Subadulten bis Adulten)

Willst du dann sicher sein, kannste gegen Frühjahr dir ein Paar daraus im Aquarium gezielt zur Zucht ansetzen und dann den Nachwuchs zusätzlich zu den alten in den Teich setzen. Dann bist du sicher, dass wenigstens die Jungen im Teich aufwachsen und im nächsten Jahr die Vermehrung hoffentlich etwas absichern.

Natürlich nur, wenn dein Teich keine Fische enthält, die die Jungen sowieso schneller wegfressen, als sie großwachsen können 
Ansonsten bin ich im Namen meiner Rundschwanzmakropoden durchaus neidisch, dass sie ein so riesiges Gewässer zum Austoben haben werden. Daher drücke ich ihnen die Daumen, dass sie schaffen sich dort selbsterhaltend zu etablieren.

Sind die Tiere denn bei Jürgen Bork in einem Teich gewesen?


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Nov. 2021)

Ja, die Tiere stammen aus einem kleinen Teich.
Bei mir stehen die meisten in einem Aquarium bei wechselnden Temperaturen bis 10 °C.
Oder anders. In einem 200 l Aquarium, welches in einem Kaltraum steht und mit einer kleinen Heizung über dem Gefrierpunkt gehalten wird.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Nov. 2021)

Hi Erich,

bevor die Kleinen in den Teich kommen wird mein Tümpel ja komplett fischfrei sein. Die letzen 3 30cm Blauorfen die die __ Reiher übriggelassen hatten, ein __ Flußbarsch und __ gemeiner Sonnenbarsch die vor 4 Jahren als Jungfische beim abfischen der Koi, __ Döbel, __ Güster, __ Rotauge, __ Rotfeder, __ Giebel im schlammigen Restwasser übersehen wurden werden im Frühjahr noch abgeangelt. Dann ist mein Teich erst mal fischfrei und die Rundschwanzmacropoden können sich breit machen. Es sollen zwar auch andere Fische einziehen aber es wird dann bei anderen, eher selten in Teichen anzutreffenden Kleinfischen bleiben die auch net über 10cm Länge kommen. Geplant sind u.a.  __ Scheibenbarsch (Enneacanthus chaetodon oder E. obesus), und vieleicht eine Springbarsch (Etheostoma-Art) oder __ Bachschmerle bzw. __ Steinbeißer für den nach der Generalüberholung nun erst mal wieder ne ganze Weile freiliegenden Kiesbodenbereich - aber solange Mann nun erst mal Hartz4 beziehen muß, weil die Rentenversicherung mit der Bearbeitung der Erwerbsminderungsrente bummelt steht das eh erst mal ganz hinten an

die 2,5cm sind bei meinen in etwa die durchschnittliche aktuelle Gesamtlänge, die größten haben schon etwas über 3cm (also mit Schwanzflosse wie bei uns Anglern die Längenmaße abgenommen werden) Jürgen sagte ja, das die Jungen noch recht klein waren da seine Fische im Teich wegen der "Hitzewelle im April/Mai/Juni" dieses Jahr erst ab Ende Juni/Anfang Juli anfingen richtig in Stimmung zu kommen. Jürgen hatte mich auch gebeten, da wir beiden ja nur 70km auseinander wohnen und ich auch öfters am Edersee zum angeln bin, miteinander in Kontakt zu bleiben um eventuell mal einen gelegentlichen Austausch von Jungfischen zwecks "Genauffrischungen" durchzuführen

MfG Frank


----------



## Erich Willems (27. Nov. 2021)

2.5cm /3cm: Gesamtlänge.
Ok, dann muss ich um sie vergleichbar zu machen, also so ~6mm Schwanzflossenlänge abziehen,
was dann 2cm bis 2.5cm SL ergibt.


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> also mit Schwanzflosse wie bei uns Anglern die Längenmaße abgenommen werden


 Na desch isch ja klar, da gehts ja ums Anglerlatein und 1m macht doch mehr her als evtl 1m-40cm für die reine Schwanzflosse 

Ne aber im Ernst, die Vergleichbarkeit der Größe mit Schwanzflosse ist nur bedingt gegeben, da die Schwanzflosse deutlich variabler als der eigentliche Körper sein kann.
Insbesondere nat. bei Fischarten, wo die Schwanzflosse wie bei Straußenvögeln Imponierfunktionen übernehmen kann und auch noch Jahreszeitlich geändert wird.
Auch ist das Messergebnis bei solchen Schwanzflossen natürlich teilweise stark willkürlich: Wurde  nun das längste Flossenzipfelchen mitgemessen, oder irgendeine pers. Sicht von Durchschitt der Zipfelchen; war die Schwanzflosse grade abgebissen, Hälterunsgbedingt nachwachsbar verkürzt usw., Männchen und Weibchen haben unter Umständen komplett andere Flossenlängen, was eine Vergleichbarkeit über Gesamtlänge irreführend machen würde...

Ok, jedenfalls sind die deinen dann aktuell im Bereich von 2cm bis 2.5cm SL also noch wirklich kleine.


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> dieses Jahr erst ab Ende Juni/Anfang Juli anfingen richtig in Stimmung zu kommen


Ja aber wenn sie früher in Stimmung kommen, gibts am Ende des Jahers, wenn das Wetter nicht ganz versagt trotzdem auch immer noch ganz kleine von evtl. nur 10mm SL.
Sie bringen halt eine Brut nach der Anderen solange das Wetter auch nur halbwegs für ein paar Tage mitspielt.
Bei mir gibts in den Teichen oft beim ersten Zufrieren noch so kleine Jungfische (10mm SL). Da gabs dann halt mal n paar Tage aus Sicht der Rundschwanzmakropoden brauchbares Wetter, dass die dann sofort ausnutzen können.

Zurück zu deinen Fischlies.
So kleine Juvenile solltest du mit dem Temperaturwechselregime bei Zimmertemperatur zwischen 18° und 20° schadlos in Frühjahr bringen können. Das sind ja definitiv noch keine Adulten oder Subadulten.
Wenn sie im Teich früh im Jahr hochkommen, wachsen sie auch erstmal ohne Winterphase auf subadult bis adult heran.
---
Wenn dann andre Fische im Teich dazukommen, vor allem agile Räuber, wirst du aber den Jungfischen recht gut verkrautete Uferbereiche bieten müssen, sonst, denke ich, landen die alle in den Stoffwechsel der Räuber und deine Teichgruppe wird sich mangels Nachwuchs wie von Geisterhand still und heimlich verabschieden.

Die sind schließlich wirklich winzig wenn sie anfangen frei zu schwimmen.
Ohne verkrautete Schutzbereiche kommen bei mir schon dann kaum noch Junge auf, wenn ich nur die kleinen Kardinälchen dabei habe und der Teich aus irgendeinem Wartungsgrund grade zu aufgeräumt übersichtlich ist..

Mit entsprechend vielseitig gestaltetem Teich bzgl freier und verkrauteter Bereiche war der Bruterfolg bei mir früher mal selbst mit 9_Stacheligen Stichlingen zusammen immer beachtlich.
Also dein Teich muss unbedingt Larven-Lebensraum bieten wenn Fischige Räuber dabei sind.

So was als Gespenst typischerweise  genannt wird wie Libellenlarven stellt - nat. wenn nicht grad ne 10L-Pfütze ist - keine Belastung für den Nachwuchserfolg dar.
Solltest du in deinem Teich eine Lurchpopulation beherbergen wird diese gut mit den Rundschwanzmakropoden koexistieren.


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> gelegentlichen Austausch von Jungfischen


Jo das ist gut, dann dürfte diese Importlinie ne längere Existenz haben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Nov. 2021)

Hi Erich,

"agile Räuber" sind ja keine geplant   Die Scheibenbarsche wären zwar Mitglieder der Familie __ Sonnenbarsche aber erreichen ja auch nur um 6-7cm Gesamtlänge und sind aufgrund ihres Körperbaues eher langsame Kleintierfresser tieferer Zonen. Der flache Ufersaum wird nächstes Jahr ja auch schnell wieder dicht bewachsen sein. Ganz bin ich __ Wassermoos, __ Nadelkraut, __ Pillenfarn, __ Wassernabel und Co. beim räumen nicht los geworden, bzw. kommt das Wassermoos aus dem benachbarten Amphibientümpel ja auch ganz schnell über Sporeneinflug wieder. Ich hoffe nur das die Reststücke vom südlicher __ Wasserschlauch im großen Teich bei den "mehreren Tagen komplette Trockenheit" ausgestorben sind.  Ich hatte extra noch geräumt bevor das Zeuch wieder seine Turionen ausbildet. Dieser wuchernde "verfressene Salat" wäre anhand der jährlichen Menge der letzten 4 Jahre nach, der gefährlichste "Freßfeind" im Teich.


----------



## Erich Willems (27. Nov. 2021)

Jo wahrscheinlich auch der absolut erfolgreichste.
Wenn die Rundschwanzmaropoden ihre Nester dazwischen platzieren oder die frischen freischwimmenden dahin transportieren, wär das ne regelrechte Fütterungsmaschine für den __ Wasserschlauch


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Nov. 2021)

Also verkrautete Bereiche gibt es bei mir einige. Besonders zwischen dem __ Hechtkraut. Da kommt nix großes zwischen.

Ich werde aud jeden Fall versuchen einige Tiere in einer Wanne zu halten. Vieleicht zwei Paare, wenn ich die kleinen durch den Winter bekomme.

Frank einen Kleinfisch Exoten Teich find ich sehr Interesannt. Bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen ob ich mir von wp-3d noch Pandaschmerlen gönne.




__





						Pandaschmerle- Panda Bergbachschmerle  -  Yaoshania pachychilus - Regenbogenlelritze WP-3d Zierfischzucht und Handel mit Nordamerikanischen Zierfischraritäten   Zierfischversand und Onlinehandel
					





					www.wp-3d.de
				




Denke aber erst mal bleibt es bei den Reisfischen und den Rundschwanzmaropoden.

__ Steinbeißer, die chinesischen Goldenen habe ich seit letztem Frühjahr in meinem Teich.....nie wieder gesehen.



Frank danke noch mal Danke für die Bäumchen. Das schein das richtige für meinen Bienenwald.








						Schneeball-Ahorn
					

Herkunft:  Der __ Schneeball-__ Ahorn stammt aus den submontanen und montanen Gebieten des gesamten Mittelmeerraums. Man findet ihn nicht nur auf der euroäischen Seite des Mittelmeers, sondern auch in Nordafrika und im Nahen Osten. Er...




					www.die-forstpflanze.de


----------



## macropodus (28. Nov. 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe auch schon Jungfische bei ca 15-20°C überwintert,nachdem sie raus kamen wuchsen sie kräftig und haben sich auch vermehrt.
Die Adulten gleichen sehr der Yangste Form welche ich auch von Charly hatte und über Jahre nachgezogen und verteilt habe.Sie haben zb auch den hellen Rückenstrich,wenn sie ruhig in der Sonne stehen.
Bei mir gelingt die Überwinterung im Teich oder auch im Mörtelkübel oder Aquarium im Keller bei 4-8°C
Selbst kleinste Jungfische haben den letzten kalten Winter draussen überstanden.
Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2022)

mal ein kleines Update

die kleinen Rundschwanzmakrode sind im Becken gut über den Winter gekommen. Haben alle überlebt und die Männchen haben über 4cm Länge. Heute wurde die ganze Bande in den Teich umgesiedelt. Den Teich teilen sie sich nun mit einen Schwarm halbwüchsiger __ Moderlieschen (die rund 30-35 "überlebenden" die der fast 30cm __ Flußbarsch letztes Jahr bei der Teichreinigung die Tage im Hundepool sitzend übrig gelassen hatte und den  Wildfang Koboldkärpflingen aus dem Lac de Salagou - die wollte Muttern net  wieder den Sommer über im Gießwasserbottich schwimmen haben.

MfG Frank


----------



## macropodus (20. Apr. 2022)

Bei mir haben selbst die Kleinsten den Winter im Teich überstanden.Ebenso im leeren Aquarium im kalten Keller,ohne Futter und Wasserwechsel.
Die Adulten im Teich werden langsam agil.

Ich habe noch Jungfische abzugeben.

@Frank ...mal sehen wie viele Du im Herbst hast.

MfG 
Jürgen


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2022)

Habe jetzt extra meinen Flachbereich vertieft....Steine raus. Folie hoch, Boden raus und dann alles wieder aufgebaut.
Ist jetzt zwischen 20 und 40 cm. War bei 10 cm.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Mai 2022)

meine Rundschwänze sind ja seit Ostern nun draußen im Teich. Wirklich gesehen hab ich seitdem von den kleinen keinen mehr - ab und an sieht man mal was aus den warmen Flachwasser wegflitzen wenn man an den Teich geht, allerding kann man net erkennen ob es __ Rundschwanzmacropode, __ Koboldkärpfling oder __ Moderlieschen sind (nagut 4cm Fischis auf 130qm2

ich hoffe nur die beiden lästigen Nilgänse !!!, die letztens ab und an nachts auf meinem Teich rumlungerten haben nur den Waserhahnenfuß und argentinische __ Wasserpest geschreddert/vertilgt

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte ja schon zwei im Teich. Jetzt drei weitere. Die hatte ich in einem 5 Liter Plastikeimer, durchsichtig, in den Flachbereich gestellt. Temperaturangleichung. Wie ich da wieder hin gehe, sehe ich einen so wegschwimmen...... Denke mir "Oh, einer raus gesprungen".
Nix ist. Waren noch alle im Eimer. Da hat doch einer von den Ersten nachgesehen wer da den schwimmt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2022)

von meinen 28 Rundschwanzmacropoden ist bisher immer noch nicht wirklich was zu sehen. Ab und an sieht man mal einen dunklen kleinen Fisch was einer der Männchen sein könnte. Aber es ist mittlerweile halt pflanzenwuchsmäßig mit Schwimmlaub der Seerosen und im Flachwasser mit __ Seekanne, dem ganzen laubtragenden __ Blutauge und der gelben Pest (südlicher __ Wasserschlauch) auch wieder ganz schön dicht geworden. Die Koboldkärpflinge sind durch ihr blaugrünes glitzern ganz gut erkennbar da sie gerne als Gruppe im warmen Flachwasser in pflanzenarmen Bereichen stehen
Dafür haben sich die __ Moderlieschen wieder extrem vermehrt da als größerer "Freßfeind"Fisch nun ja nur noch ein __ gemeiner Sonnenbarsch vorhanden ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juni 2022)

Die Macopoden sehe ich immer mal. Aufblizen der blauen Rückenflosse oder ein ganz dunkles Tier, dann ist es ein Weibschen.
Bei den Reisfischen habe ich schon Nachwuchs gesehen. Wobei ich glaube das meine Wasserfrösche die Alttiere fressen. Wenn Sie die erwischen. 
Hinter den Goldelrizen sind Sie auf jeden Fall hinter her. Das ist aber kein Problem.....denke ich habe noch über 100 und gefühlte 1000 Jungfische.
Die Goldelrizen sind aber hecktischer und erregen dadurch eher die Aufmerlsamkeit der großen Froschweibchen.


----------



## macropodus (5. Juli 2022)

... meine genießen die Wärme und Sonne.Gelaicht wird ab ca Juli,meist vor einem Sommergewitter.Was eigentlich keinen Sinn macht,da der Regen das spärliche Schaumnest zerstört und den Laich verteilt.Ca 1 Woche später,mit scharfem Auge,Sehhilfe oder Lupe kann man die ersten Freischwimmer entdecken.An der Oberfläche zwischen Pflanzen,wenn man erst mal Einen gesehen hat werden es Viele.Jedes Weibchen laicht 2-3 mal,gute Bedingungen,Wetter,Futter etc vorausgesetzt.Die Weibchen verteidigen den Laichplatz auch und meist vehementer als die Männchen.Rivalinen werden nicht geduldet,im größeren Umkreis.

Mein Teich ist natürlich überschaubar und ich füttere auch.Damit ich mal einen Fisch sehe,3 mal mit der Futterdose leicht auf Stein im Teich klopfen und sie kommen...

Wenn die Bedingungen bei Euch passen und der Feinddruck nicht zu hoch ist werdet Ihr Jungfische bekommen,von alleine,ohne Zutun.
Im Aquarium fast unmöglich,ohne hohen (Futter)Aufwand.

Grüße aus Nordhessen
Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Juli 2022)

mal nach fast 4 Wochen ein Update

von den eingesetzten 28 __ Macropoden ist gar nichts zu sehen. Grund könnte natürlich der 20cm Sonnenbarsch und auch die 3-4 jungen Ringelnattern zwischen 30 - 50cm sein die sich zwischen Ostern und Anfang Juli am Teich rumtrieben und ja auch von kleinen Fischen ernähren kleine Macropoden sind ja bei weitem net so flink wie Moderlieschern/__ Koboldkärpfling. Dafür haben die Kobolde Mengen von Jungtieren abgesetzt - und sind "dauerschwanger" - und dieses mal hatten die geworfenen Jungtiere im Gegensatz letztes Jahr im Gießwasserbottich auch sehr gute Überlebenschangen gehabt da sich die sehr kleinen frisch geworfenen Jungen wie im Lac de Salagou in extrem flachen Wasserbereichen aufhalten wo weder die hungrigen Mütter noch andere Fische hinkommen (und davon hat man dieses Jahr bei der Dürre wieder extrem viel im Teich). Mal schauen ob sie den Winter im Teich überleben, die Winter sind heute ja deutlich "wärmer" geworden als noch um 1890/1900, als versucht wurde den Koboldkärpfling auch in den "mückenverseuchten" Rheinauen einzubürgern

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Aug. 2022)

heute hab ich mal 2 zu sehen bekommen. Ein dunkles, kleinfingerlanges Männchen was versuchte zwecks sexueller Begierde ein Weib ins dunkel unter Seerosenlaub zu locken. Die Dame war aber net interessiert und tauchte ab. Kann also durchaus sein das welche von den ganz kleinen im Flachwasser zu sehenden Fischlies durchaus __ Macropoden sind.

MfG Frank


----------

